
Ask HN: From Amsterdam to New York? - riccardomc
I am a software engineer (backend and DevOps) living in Amsterdam and I&#x27;ve always wanted to experience living and working in New York at least for a while.<p>Should I do it? If yes, do you have any advice on how to make it happen?<p>Also, my wife is an American citizen.
======
barrystaes
I (also live in Netherlands and) visited Manhattan once on holiday, wondered
about that myself. My takeaway from what a friend living there said.. downtown
NY is great but expensive. Eating outdoors is the norm. Groceries are
expensive as well. Things add up, make sure your income does too. And its very
noisy at night.

~~~
bartvk
> Eating outdoors is the norm

I'm curious for the reason you mention this. Why would this influence them?

